

Twitter Staffs Up in Washington DC - cshenoy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/04/twitter-dc-adam-sharp_n_778932.html

======
percept
However:

"Sharp will, for the time being, serve as a one-man office. There are no
immediate plans, he said, to bring other employees to D."

